# Salt Creek WMA Service Project



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys,
The Salt Creek WMA Manager's need our assistance on Saturday June 30th. We will be assisting in adding vegetation to the islands that Ducks Unlimited built over the last couple years. We will need boats; both MM's and Airboats are welcome. We will need 12-15 boats total to haul people and vegetation to the islands. Volunteers are needed to help on the islands so we need any and all that are willing to come. Bring waders/boots, shovels and 5 gallon buckets to haul the vegetation to the islands. Boats can begin launching on the South side at 7:00 am. We will get instruction from Randy at 8:00 and proceed from there. Please respond so I can get a count of the number of boats and volunteers. The more we can get the faster we can get this done and further help the WMA and the waterfowl. Without this vegetation the islands will slowly erode away. If you have questions please call, PM or email me.

I might mention as well that this is a great chance for a scout troop to give service. Spread the word and let's get some of our young men and ladies involved.

Jeff Adams
801-391-9858
[email protected]


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a good project. We did the same thing to the new Doug Miller unit at FB a few years back. I hope the folks that read this forum will pass it on to their friends. The Utah Waterfowl Association is sending out a mass email to the members, but there are still many waterfowlers that will need to be reached by the old fashioned way---word of mouth.
R


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't have a boat, but I will try my hardest to be there. I have always considered Salt Creek "my spot". Lots of good memories made out there over the years.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

captain said:


> Don't have a boat, but I will try my hardest to be there. I have always considered Salt Creek "my spot". Lots of good memories made out there over the years.


Your more than welcome to "captain" my jon boat. My boat is ready to be used.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had some guys ask me if Randy is going to be validating Dedicated Hunter volunteer hours at the event??? Any word on that????


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Jimmy, I will find out and post up tomorrow as soon as he and I can visit. Thanks for the question.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Dedicated hunter hours will be validated and accepted for this project. They will have the forms for you to fill out that morning.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Roger, I'll pass that word back along.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

This project is this weekend. They could use all the help we can offer.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

This project is this Saturday and so far we have 2 confirmed boats. Any help would surely be appreciated.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Count me and my boy in with our MB boat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome Post! Thanks for passing the word along 8)

Its great to see that members are getting involved in more ways than ever before!!!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you huntall, we appreciate it.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I’d like to thank those that have replied through callsemails and posts, you are greatly appreciated. We have 7 boats and a few volunteers confirmed. I have been assured more will show by others that have helped organize efforts in the past. Please be aware that we will not be providing this service to all islands constructed as there are nests on many. I have also been assured that it will not take much with a shovel to break the surface to plant the grass. In fact, it sounds like we can use the heel of a boot and then pack dirt back over them. This will be a great project that will mean a lot to all. Keep those confirmations coming! 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Some have called needing the best directions to the Salt Creek WMA. Please see them below;
Take exit 365 from I-15
Head West for 6 miles through Corinne, toward ATK/Locomotive Springs
Turn right (North) on Iowa String Rd. Go North towards Tremonton for 4.5 miles
Turn left (West) on 6800 N. Go approximately 3 miles. The road will turn to gravel. Be looking for boats on the North side and come join us.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

The Iowa String road is 6800 west on the road sign.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

will travel time and cost of fuel in the personal boats used, be considered for DH hours as well?


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Shaun, it doesn't sound like it.They said they never have before. Thanks for the question.

I plan to have donuts and juice there to snack on before we get started then have a cooler of water and some assorted pop for when we are complete. We appreciate all who have committed and hope more are able to make it. The vegetation is dug up for us as of today so we will just need to put it in the 5 gallon buckets we will each bring and go to town. I am hoping to have enough boats that we can each take 2 islands and make a difference for the waterfowl. What a great opportunity for us to help out. Thanks again and see you Saturday morning between 7 and 8 am.

By the way, and not that any of us are counting, but by my watch we have 95 days until we return to the marsh. Dang, I cannot wait. Good or bad, just grateful for the chance to see the migration and these beautiful birds. We are darned lucky to live here in the shadows of the mountains and have such a long season!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

We want to send out a huge Thank You to everyone that was able to make it out today. We had upwards of a dozen boats and twice that many people. There were nearly 40 islands that need grass and bulrush planted around their base. We were able to complete all but 16. Four of these are in the main Bay and were loaded with nests and young’uns. The rest of them are in a channel a bit further back. A lot of these have vegetation on a lot of the island. We all but ran out of material to plant so we will be posting up again for one more Saturday morning before the season begins. I’ll have the pictures tomorrow night and will do my best to post some up. Again, thank you for your help. It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my first attempt at loading a picture to a forum. This is an overview of the main bay from yesterday. I'll add more if this works.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Here ae some additional pictures from yesterdays service project. We'll take pictures of the bay in a year and post up to show how the foilage takes hold and spreads across the islands. Thanks again to all who participated. Your efforts were greatly appreciated.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guys. I wish I coul have made it up there. But I already had other plans. Can't wait to see how it turns out in a coupl years.


----------

